# Fire



## tagalogstudent

I've seen many Tagalog translations for the noun "fire," but which one is most appropriate to use when speaking about the kind of phenomenon that destroys a building?

E.g. "Tim was maimed, as a child, in a *fire* that he barely survived, just like the wrestler Kane."


----------



## DotterKat

Noong siya ay bata pa, si Tim ay (nalumpo / nabaldado) sa isang _*sunog*_ na (muntik / halos) na niyang ikinamatay, tulad ng nangyari sa wrestler na si Kane.

Note that *lumpo* and *baldado* both refer to a state of being maimed but lumpo is almost always used in the context of limited crippling, let's say being crippled in one or both legs but still retaining use of the arms (and thus remaining ambulatory with the aid of crutches or a wheelchair). Baldado, besides being a borrowed word from Spanish (baldar) implies a more global crippling, for instance the paralysis suffered from a massive stroke or as in your text above, a devastating fire in which the head could be hit with falling debris.

*Magbuno* is to wrestle which would make mangbubuno or tagapagbuno *wrestler*. However, wrestler is one of those borrowed words that is just more commonly used than the Tagalog equivalent.

The phrase ".... that he barely survived..." has to be flipped to ".... that almost killed him..." so that the Tagalog translation will not sound awkward.


----------



## tagalogstudent

Thank you.  All I really needed, though, was the word "fire."


----------



## Scherle

tagalogstudent said:


> I've seen many Tagalog translations for the noun "fire," but which one is most appropriate to use when speaking about the kind of phenomenon that destroys a building?
> 
> E.g. "Tim was maimed, as a child, in a *fire* that he barely survived, just like the wrestler Kane."


 
Apoy ba ang salitang hinahanap mo? Maaari mo ring gamitin ang salitang nagliliyab na gusali.


----------



## niernier

leigh1802 said:


> Apoy ba ang salitang hinahanap mo? Maaari mo ring gamitin ang salitang nagliliyab na gusali.



I don't think so. In the context given, sunog is more appropriate to use. I wanted to be the first one to translate this but I had some problem translating the phrase "that he barely survived". No wonder it has to be flipped so that it does not sound awkward.


----------



## jeffnben

_SLANG na tagalog_: nasaktan si Tim ng grabe noong bata pa siya sa sunog na halos niyang ikamatay. Parang yoong wrestler na si Kane.

This is not the proper way of saying it according to our books but this is how most people having an everyday conversation would say it.

There really is no translation for the word "maim" in our language. According to Webster maim means to mutilate, disfigure, or wound seriously.
lumpo means being crippled that refers specifically to ones legs 
_baldado means _being crippled all over the body. 
If you know what body part Tim lost then you would have to say it in your Tagalog sentence but if you don’t then the word NASAKTAN or NASUGATAN would be most appropriate.


----------



## mukya

I think the best word to use for *fire* in this context is *sunog*. Sunog when translated directly to English means both fire and burn. In Filipino, it's used both as a noun and a verb. As a noun, it's considered the event of an emergency that involves fire and firefighters. As a verb, it means burn.

*Apoy* when translated to English can mean flame or fire. It is ambiguous in terms of size. Fire from a burning match is considered apoy. but fire from a burning building can also be considered as apoy.


----------

